
Arduino on Arduino battle ends in reconciliation, merger - shepardrtc
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/10/arduino-on-arduino-battle-ends-in-reconciliation-merger/?comments=1
======
tzs
Direct link to the article: [http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/10/arduino-
on-arduino-b...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/10/arduino-on-arduino-
battle-ends-in-reconciliation-merger/)

The submission links to the article's comments rather than to the article
itself.

~~~
shepardrtc
You are correct, sorry about that. Clicked on the comments and didn't realize
it reloaded the page.

------
okket
See also previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12619394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12619394)
(1 day ago, 36 comments)

